# willam hung does YMCA



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

does anyone have a link i want to he the whole song


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2004)

try this link


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh:














thanks this guy is ridiculous

cant believe hes got an album


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: he's funny as hell


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

fuckin asain bro they get famous for everything even suckin c*ck


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Heres.. since you guys cant get enough of him


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

i can hear is voice now..."talk to me...tell me your.." oh gos its everywhere make it stopppppppppppppp


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

vtecbro007 said:


> fuckin asain bro they get famous for everything even suckin c*ck


 I suggest you think about what your posting before you do it.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> Heres.. since you guys cant get enough of him


 o god that is the funniest thign i have seen all day! thanks!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

vtecbro007 said:


> fuckin asain bro they get famous for everything even suckin c*ck


there are plenty of "asian" members on this board including myself. Racial remarks such as yours are insulting and some people will find it offensive. it also makes you look ignorant.


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

vtecbro007 said:


> fuckin asain bro they get famous for everything even suckin c*ck


 name one asian that got famous for doing absolutely nothing. if anything asians have to try harder to get noticed about anything. back up your comment. be careful what you say.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

blueprint said:


> vtecbro007 said:
> 
> 
> > fuckin asain bro they get famous for everything even suckin c*ck
> ...










yea, what blueprint said
im not asian,but was that seriously necessary?


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

that just wasn't smart to say


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

not nice


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

vtecbro007 said:


> fuckin asain bro they get famous for everything even suckin c*ck


 I just say ban him...look at one of his comments a few days ago...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...topic=33962&hl=

Vtecbro:
"wat a f****t 6 pygos 9-11'' lool they would eat each other dumb f*ck "


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

Oh wait, heres another one...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...topic=34088&hl=

Vtecbro:
ur da dumbest fuckin idiot on pfury (excluding lu) omg how many fish do u wanna kill before u ask a simple ?

Mind you this kids been here for a month and a half and thinks he knwos it all







This guy simply pisses me off when he opens his mouth.


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

Just when you though he was done...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...topic=34063&hl=

Vtecbro:
"asian ppl these days "

Hey vtecbro, what if I said "armos" these days? You like that? I don't think you would.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

A warning has been issued for this.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

vtecbro007 said:


> fuckin asain bro they get famous for everything even suckin c*ck


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

i dont care big woop "armos" wow im soooo offended!


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

im proud of ma 25% warn lol i feel special!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

vtecbro007 said:


> im proud of ma 25% warn lol i feel special!


 whats your deal vtec?? why do you act so immature, think what you say before you say something.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

i do think before i say something (not always) but ppl dont hav to take everything i say to da ass u no?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Vtec, taking a chill pill now will be a good idea.. being banned suck, its a road not forgiving, not caring, not nice....

being banned from a Forum you realy enjoy is like getting kicked off your football team for talking sh*t to your team mates... its not kool man.. and later on you can look on as they have a good time and enjoy them selfs but your still stuck outside the fence hoping, just hoping one day you can be let back in.. but deep down you know there is no chance and you break down. being banned sucks... dont go down that road.. be nice and learn.

anyways. i like this new kid.. he went on national TV and just gave it his all.. as best he could, and he sucked.. but still. he tried.. ill give him 10000 times more respect then some one who didnt even try.. I allways cheer the underdog on, and this is an outstanding example.

he tried, unlike most of you who rag on him.. he did more then all of us. he set a goal and tried his best...

hes a winner IMO.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

only america that f****t would get famous


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thats true, because Most Americans (such as my self) Route for the underdog...

I admire him for getting up and trying his best.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

vtecbro007 said:


> only america that f****t would get famous












again with the name calling.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hes just a kid and is going threw that "Im kool if i swear" stage.. hes just "f*cking" around to.. we were all there at one time.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Peacock said:


> hes just a kid and is going threw that "Im kool if i swear" stage.. hes just "f*cking" around to.. we were all there at one time.


 you mean the "Internet Tough Guy" attitude??


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

so i c everyone is turning into a psychiatrist deez days arent we?


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

vtecbro007 said:


> fuckin asain bro they get famous for everything even suckin c*ck


 You Need to think Before you Talk .
You sound Like a Racist.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

we all know the moral of this......vtec just can't compare to william hung (and everyone else), and he knows it.









he's anger and curses to offend people, but he'll learn one of these days once he's on the other side being cursed at. We're becoming psychiatrists these days? Ha, I wouldn't be surprised if he ended up seeing one himself.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

i aint no racist trust me ppl cant take internet humor its a sad trip


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

o and btw to all u fuckin idiots that make stupid accusation im armenian but i was born in Iran. and from wat i no armenian is considered to be in asia? correct me if im wrong?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

vtecbro007 said:


> i aint no racist trust me ppl cant take internet humor its a sad trip


 obviously your view of humor is completely different from ours.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

could be.....


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

vtecbro007 said:


> o and btw to all u fuckin idiots that make stupid accusation im armenian but i was born in Iran. and from wat i no armenian is considered to be in asia? correct me if im wrong?


 armenians are "asians"??









is that what you check when an application requires an ethnicity??


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

vtecbro007 said:


> o and btw to all u fuckin idiots that make stupid accusation im armenian but i was born in Iran. and from wat i no armenian is considered to be in asia? correct me if im wrong?


 You Must Be a Little Kid.
Your Mouth is Runing like Diarrea..


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

i think
lol


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

vtecbro007 said:


> o and btw to all u fuckin idiots that make stupid accusation im armenian but i was born in Iran. and from wat i no armenian is considered to be in asia? correct me if im wrong?


 but when someone says asian i auotmaticly think oreientail

just like you could try to call a russain asian but i dont think i would


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

but technically i was refering to myself lol its like black ppl callin themselves *******? am i right or am i right?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

thats different when a black person calles themsevles ni--ers there isnt a country

called ni--er in that sense

theres niger in africa but idont think they call themselves ni--ers


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Vetecbro, you just don't know when to quit do you? You could have just stopped and saved your dignity, but now you're just an asshole in my books.







f*ck off


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

i dont comprehend wat ur saying


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

its sad that you idiots dont get it when im right u guys r in denial! HAHAHAH


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yea hes not presenting his case all that well just be careful on the things you say

before you get band man this is a good site would it would probably suck you you

werernt able to participate.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

yea i no i totally love this forum but some ppl take humor to da ass and cause a bigg catastrophe~!


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Learn to speak comprehendable sentences. You sound like you will be washing my car in 10 years. Armenian being asian? That is the worst related accusation I have ever heard. Armenia is by Turkey and Georgia in that area. If anything you would be considered Middle Eastern. Middle Eastern and Asian ethnicities and cultures vary in such greatness, it would be stupid to relate them in any way of significance. Either way, William Hung is great entertainment.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

f*ck u bitch ma dick in ur mouth will be great entertainment wouldnt it lol i love internet humor


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

ma dick in ur mouth.. Very original. Oh god tell me how did you come up with that? That is ingenius.. I'm dead serious, you better start memorizing "Do you want fries wit dat" , you will be using it for the rest of your life.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

dont trip homie


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

Ill correct cause YOU are wrong. Armenia is in Europe...open up your histroy book kid. And being born in Iran only makes you persian armenian or parskhye, you are still armenian homie.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks for the correction.. I was under the influence it was more of a middle eastern ethnicity.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol wtf amoor hye es?


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

damn homie shot ot aser


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

whats that


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

bro armenia is part of asia


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Armenia, republic in the Transcaucasia region of western Asia, bordered by Georgia to the north, Azerbaijan to the east, Turkey to the west and south, and Iran to the south. The Azerbaijani enclave of Naxcivan (Nakhichevan) also forms part of its southern boundary. Formerly a republic of the Union of Soviet Socialist Republics (USSR), Armenia is an extremely mountainous country with a limited amount of arable land. Population is concentrated in river valleys, especially along the River Hrazdan, where Yerevan, the capital and largest city, is located.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

but does this tell us ?
i think his tryin to prove me right and if u dont believe me or winkyee
visit world atlas i think there pretty accuralt

http://www.worldatlas.com/webimage/countrys/asia/am.htm

look to the right side in da middle it lists all da countries in Asia


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

i think xenon should take away ma warn since technically im correct


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

As far as Im concerend, I think you'd be hard pressed to find somebody that would consider you asian. I am asian and wasn't offended by your comment because ignorant people like you are all around. It suprises me that somebody like you who isn't caucasian would be so racist when its possible you were subjected to those comments while growing up (or in your case you still seem to be growing up). So stop w/ the name calling and maybe people wont be jumping all over you. If people feel offended, so be it and stop it. It doesn't make them feel better if you just argue.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Look , it says Middle east to the left. So technically, I'm correct with my assumption


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

diddye said:


> It suprises me that somebody like you who isn't caucasian would be so racist when its possible you were subjected to those comments while growing up (or in your case you still seem to be growing up).


 you tryin to say white people are the only cones that can be racist

i dont like this statment


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

see u dumb f*ck ur being sterotypical am i right? well i wasnt trying to be racist i juss made a bad comment


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

In response to mr.freezes comment, Im saying that minorities in America are subjected to more racism. Im not saying that they are racist, but tell me what do people make fun of them for? Not really much. And Im not saying its JUST whites towards others, but every race to other ones as well. But tell me Im wrong when I say its harder growing up somewhere where you are the minority. I live in a pretty diverse area and was not subjected to as much racism as others. Maybe you interpreted my comments, I was simply stating if you are different, you are more likely to be treated different.


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

to be truthful vtec...i don't know your motives for your post, but i am asian myself. I am very hard to be offended by my ethnicity. In fact, everytime i see Asian activists cry about little everything that offended them ever so slightly, i cringe. However, your comments were very degrading, and that's why we warn you to watch what you say before you open your mouth.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

I believe i can fly LMAO Bahahahaha


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

i dont get it scooby but nice post


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

please don't feed the trolls....


----------

